# wrong colour, lost the receipt...can i return/exchange?



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey i have a question!!! A few months ago, i got my mom the MAC mineralize satinfinish foundation in NC30 but she never uses it and i need NC20. Its way to dark for me. Will MAC let me exchange it without the receipt? I highly doubt it but its worth a shot asking you guys! 

If i'm stuck with it, is there any ways i can lighten it up a bit to match my skintone or mix it with another foundation? Any recipes? I don't really want to sell or trade it but i guess that will be my last resort! Thanks!!!


----------



## user46 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

i'm sure you can exchnge it. i mean, if you have the box. its not like ur tryna get the money for it, so i don't see why you shouldnt be able to


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Hey i have a question!!! A few months ago, i got my mom the MAC mineralize satinfinish foundation in NC30 but she never uses it and i need NC20. Its way to dark for me. Will MAC let me exchange it without the receipt?_

 
I don't know where you're located but in NY as long as it has never been used and you have the box you can exchange it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

ive exchanged foundations before. theyre really cooperative w foundations bc its hard to find the right shade. you need either the box or receipt. use doesnt matter since they chuck anything returned anyway, well as long as youre not returning something hitting the pan that is.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

thanks everyone....now i must look for the box! I think i'm screwed LOL


----------



## Angelah (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

If all else fails, go to a Nordstrom counter because they have to follow the Nordstrom return policy, which is nothing, and they have to exchange it out for you, no questions asked.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelah* 

 
_If all else fails, go to a Nordstrom counter because they have to follow the Nordstrom return policy, which is nothing, and they have to exchange it out for you, no questions asked._

 
Thanks hun but i live in Toronto, Canada! I wish we had Nordstroms...i'm always browsing on the site!!!


----------



## notmyhand (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Weird.  I went to a free-standing store with my eyeshadow still in a box and they would not take it without a recepit.  I'll have to try Nordstrom.  Hopefully they'll take it because I really do not need two Femme Noirs.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

I tried to exchange a eyeshadow pan that a friend got me at a Pro store (I already had the color), and they said "NO... that I need the receipt." I told them that I had her name.. cause.. don't they keep track of what people buy in the computer? But they said "NO..." UGH..


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_I tried to exchange a eyeshadow pan that a friend got me at a Pro store (I already had the color), and they said "NO... that I need the receipt." I told them that I had her name.. cause.. don't they keep track of what people buy in the computer? But they said "NO..." UGH.._

 
It's true, the free standing stores won't take anything back w/o a receipt, but the department stores do.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

At freestanding store syou do need a receipt. At Macy's you need a reciept and/or the box or have to have purchased it on your Macy's card within 180 days.


----------



## Jennilin (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

There's a certain MA at the counter I frequent that will take back anything. Once she told me to bring back an eyeshadow that I mentioned not liking when I couldn't even remember when I bought it.. Of  course, I have bought quite a bit from that one MA, too.


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

yay! so i previously posted about not being able to exchange an item w/out a receipt. but i went to a store today.. and the ma was so nice and he exchanged it for me. woot woot. so i think it really just all depends on who you go too.


----------



## liv (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

I hope this works without a receipt.  I bought Satinfinish awhile ago, and I've now isolated it as the culprit of my breakouts.  =[  Pity, because I loved that stuff.  Anywho, I have the box (it's a bit beat up though, I'm worried about that), but no receipt, so I hope my Macy's counter lets me return it.  It has been used, but it's probably 85% or more full.  I just want to exchange it for something else, not get my money back.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I hope this works without a receipt.  I bought Satinfinish awhile ago, and I've now isolated it as the culprit of my breakouts.  =[  Pity, because I loved that stuff.  Anywho, I have the box (it's a bit beat up though, I'm worried about that), but no receipt, so I hope my Macy's counter lets me return it.  It has been used, but it's probably 85% or more full.  I just want to exchange it for something else, not get my money back._

 
There's a macy's return sticker on the box right? Should be no problem exchanging.


----------



## liv (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_There's a macy's return sticker on the box right? Should be no problem exchanging._

 
Ah, I'm a nerd, I bought it at Dillard's, but yes, the Dillard's "proof of purchase" yellow sticker is still on there.  I'm probably taking it this weekend.


----------



## trammie (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelah* 

 
_If all else fails, go to a Nordstrom counter because they have to follow the Nordstrom return policy, which is nothing, and they have to exchange it out for you, no questions asked._

 
Does Nordstrom have the proof or purchase sticker thingy? I have 3 woodwinks (1 in palette and 2 pans) I dont mind having them but people keep getting me them and I was hoping I can exchange for a different color.


----------



## frocher (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

........


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I bought the wrong colour, lost the receipt....uh oh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_At freestanding store syou do need a receipt. At Macy's you need a reciept and/or the box or have to have purchased it on your Macy's card within 180 days._

 
Which is another reason I am buying all of my MAC at Nordstrom or Macy's whenever possible.


----------



## Egypt333 (Feb 17, 2018)

*Purchased $200+ from Mac store in nyc*



notmyhand said:


> Weird.  I went to a free-standing store with my eyeshadow still in a box and they would not take it without a recepit.  I'll have to try Nordstrom.  Hopefully they'll take it because I really do not need two Femme Noirs.



So I purchased over $200. In the Mac store in nyc, wile I was visiting, a guy supposedly color matched me. I get home and nothing fits my tone at all!- I tried to return it to the Mac in Macy’s I had the receipt the boxes everything as I purchased. And they said I would have to bring it back to the actual Mac store. I ended up giving it all away!-


----------

